# Box Elder



## rdabpenman (Jan 20, 2013)

Bowl measures 4-1/2" Diameter x 2-1/4" Deep with 1/8" Wall Thickness throughout. I keep making the walls thinner and thinner.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Satin Wipe-On-Poly and polished with Hut Ultra Gloss.

Les


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats very nice! I need to start scouting for cool wood to trade for gems like that!


----------



## phinds (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice, and thanks for the build sequence


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

yeah:whs:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2013)

And that's what I was talking about in another thread, box elder is beautiful turned even if it's not flamed. Well done.


----------

